# How the Dyson hair curler got me lots of sex. ;)



## Imnobodynew (Feb 11, 2016)

We were watching this youtube video about the Dyson airbrush thingy. Man, it's expensive like $500. My wife has long silky black hair and looks hot. She looks hot in curls too ( mentioned that to her). She then snuggled up against me. She told me she would wear curls but it's so much work.

I then proceed to say "Well ill buy the curler for you this Christmas and do your hair every morning you want curls." LOL

Well, she laughed, turned off the TV. I'll say- it was a long, good, night......

I say that because:
I hit on her three love languages all in one shot! Service, gifts, and praise. She felt really happy


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

way to go!
hit her in her mind!!!


btw last xmas i bought the dyson hair dryer--similarly ridiculously expensive...but after she used it a full year, she would never go back


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

What is it. Gold plated?


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> What is it. Gold plated?


Nope. Dyson. British. Insanely overpriced snobbery lol


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

gr8ful1 said:


> Nope. Dyson. British. Insanely overpriced snobbery lol


Crazy price for something that probably actually costs very little to make.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Yep, buy it, and roll the hair and the dice, son.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I saw the commercial and immediately wanted the brush, but my hair is maybe an inch at best. Those look awesome.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> I saw the commercial and immediately wanted the brush, but my hair is maybe an inch at best. Those look awesome.


Advertising clearly works.


----------



## Imnobodynew (Feb 11, 2016)

Haha Diana truth be told though. My wife really likes service. Coffee in the morning. Breakfast when I'm healthy enough. Dinner on a rare day. I see people reading about not getting sex it baffles me. I'm quite ill, but I try my darndest to help here and there. She doesn't ask I just do. One of the things I found out with trial and error and counseling (lol) is that my wife likes private praise and service. So I walk any and whisper praise I her ear or tell her how sext she is and desirable and my appreciation of her (and some other np18 stuff. Ill hobble from the kitchen with a cup of chai and then tell her she gorgeous at her desk in the morning. I don't expect anything from it.. She tells me she appreciates it. It went from getting physically intimate once a month 2 or 3 times a week. Just gotta learn your women I guess. I don't do it to manipulate. I dot it because Im in love with her.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Crazy price for something that probably actually costs very little to make.


Dyson, for whatever reason, has the BEST ENGINEERING DESIGN.
are the materials special? no
Does the device work perfectly, do the job, look great, and ergonomically be easy to use? YESSSSS!

we have their hair dryer, and their cordless vacuum Outsize Absolute. both are amazingly good products. Nothing else even comes close. 

Can you live with the competitor's products at half the price? sure.
but life is too short to skinflint on stuff you are going to use every day!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Imnobodynew said:


> Haha Diana truth be told though. My wife really likes service. Coffee in the morning. Breakfast when I'm healthy enough. Dinner on a rare day. I see people reading about not getting sex it baffles me. I'm quite ill, but I try my darndest to help here and there. She doesn't ask I just do. One of the things I found out with trial and error and counseling (lol) is that my wife likes private praise and service. So I walk any and whisper praise I her ear or tell her how sext she is and desirable and my appreciation of her (and some other np18 stuff. Ill hobble from the kitchen with a cup of chai and then tell her she gorgeous at her desk in the morning. I don't expect anything from it.. She tells me she appreciates it. It went from getting physically intimate once a month 2 or 3 times a week. Just gotta learn your women I guess. I don't do it to manipulate. I dot it because Im in love with her.


Good for you.👍


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Talker67 said:


> Dyson, for whatever reason, has the BEST ENGINEERING DESIGN.
> are the materials special? no
> Does the device work perfectly, do the job, look great, and ergonomically be easy to use? YESSSSS!
> 
> ...


I bought a Dyson vacuum cleaner when the company was very new several decades ago. Wasn't impressed and it didn't last long but I expect they have improved a lot since then. 
However it's a British company so I am supportive. Lol. 
I wouldn't spend $500 on a curler though. Pretty sure I could get a good one for far less.


----------



## Imnobodynew (Feb 11, 2016)

I bought a Dyson vaccum in 2011. Its sucking as hard as it did the day we bought it. It's so easy to clean, and the parts are user swappable. But it was like after rev 3. 

Everyone who's has this curler loves it. A local hair stylist told me, she loves the brush part. She couldn't live without after a year out. So it seems to have the same sentiment. 

But yeah. I'm not really worried about the sex part. At least not at this stage. I'm just looking to bond with my wife just a lil deeper  but I guess that's the point isn't?


----------



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

I have the hairdryer and the airwrap is on my wish list. 

I'm not surprised you got sex for that gift OP! lol


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Imnobodynew said:


> Haha Diana truth be told though. My wife really likes service. Coffee in the morning. Breakfast when I'm healthy enough. Dinner on a rare day. I see people reading about not getting sex it baffles me. I'm quite ill, but I try my darndest to help here and there. She doesn't ask I just do. One of the things I found out with trial and error and counseling (lol) is that my wife likes private praise and service. So I walk any and whisper praise I her ear or tell her how sext she is and desirable and my appreciation of her (and some other np18 stuff. Ill hobble from the kitchen with a cup of chai and then tell her she gorgeous at her desk in the morning. I don't expect anything from it.. She tells me she appreciates it. It went from getting physically intimate once a month 2 or 3 times a week. Just gotta learn your women I guess. I don't do it to manipulate. I dot it because Im in love with her.


Shh. Don't tell people that. LOL. This board always talks about doing things never gets you sex. But if your SO's love language is service it does. Now if you are making covert contracts. I'll do dishes and then get sex. No. But if you are doing it out of love then the love is reciprocated.

My hubby brings me coffee and he gets more sex each week than he can handle. It's about how you show love and how they HEAR love. So many think well I go to work so that's love. And that certainly is a way to show love but it's just a start for many. Attitude counts as well.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Imnobodynew said:


> Everyone who's has this curler loves it. A local hair stylist told me, she loves the brush part. She couldn't live without after a year out. So it seems to have the same sentiment.


Dyson should give you commission. I just ordered on for my wife off eBay for Christmas lol


----------



## Imnobodynew (Feb 11, 2016)

gr8ful1 said:


> Dyson should give you commission. I just ordered on for my wife off eBay for Christmas lol


 hahaha sheesh. I wish lol


----------



## Imnobodynew (Feb 11, 2016)

Anastasia6 said:


> Shh. Don't tell people that. LOL. This board always talks about doing things never gets you sex. But if your SO's love language is service it does. Now if you are making covert contracts. I'll do dishes and then get sex. No. But if you are doing it out of love then the love is reciprocated.
> 
> My hubby brings me coffee and he gets more sex each week than he can handle. It's about how you show love and how they HEAR love. So many think well I go to work so that's love. And that certainly is a way to show love but it's just a start for many. Attitude counts as well.



I don't expect it. I really believe that love is not self-seeking. I know a lot of male friends try to leverage service as well to get sex and that's doesn't work. That's forceful servitude to me. When I say I love you, I don't expect it back. When I say I think your pretty I really mean it, with no strings attached.

After My RA, and we decided to reboot and make it work, I confided in an old mentor. He told me "The way to a woman's heart is not her by being her ideal man (oftentimes they don't know what they really need or want, and it can change). It's about understanding the way her mind works. See how her mind ticks, then you will see how her heart beats, then you can be a fulfilling life partner." I made the excuse of I am trying and can't figure it out. He told me that I wouldn't be able to see her If I was too stuck on myself. Had to ditch my ego to build real-self esteem. 

It's been my mantra for the last 7 years. We'd have more sex if I was healthy lol. I just wish I had figured this stuff when we were first married.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Statically speaking, a Dyson vacuum will keep it's sucking power longer than most wives. It also won't gain weight.


----------

